# Probleme mit Freehand MX und Distiller + Writer



## phonoline (25. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich bekomme beim Konvertieren ins PDF oder PS (über Druckermenü) immer folgende Anzeige: 







Dadurch bricht die Konvertierung ab, und ich kann weder ein PDF kreieren, noch einen Postscript File für den Distiller erzeugen. Woran mags liegen?

Es passiert mir in jedem Dokument, auch dann, wenn es nur Pfade sind.

Für Abhilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruss,
Alex

Acrobat & Distiller 6.0


----------



## thoru (26. August 2004)

Moin...

Hast du es mal Encapsulated Postscript (eps)
versucht? Die kannst du anschließend mit dem 
Destiller in eine pdf-Datei verwandeln.


cu
thoru


----------



## phonoline (26. August 2004)

Auch da kommt das gleiche Fenster. Ich verstehe das nicht. Worauf wird denn der Lese-oder Schreibzugriff verweigert?


----------



## phonoline (30. August 2004)

Hab sowohl Freehand MX als auch Acrobat 6 de- und reinstalliert. Nix. Was mache ich denn bloss? Brauche ich unbedingt.
Alex


----------

